# New TID Styling Bits Make R8 Look Like Cross Between R8 LMS and 'Red Sonja'



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just stumbled across some of the latest modifications for the Audi R8 by TID Styling. Most known for their carbon fiber trim and body panels, the most noticeable feature on this car must be the carbon fiber hood. Discounting the cowl texturing, the large D-shaped outlet (or outlet appearance portion of the design) reminds us quite a bit of the carbon hood specced on the GT3 class R8 LMS by Audi Sport.

Below that, we also spot some changes at the lower intakes, mainly single splitters that replace the multi-winged look of stock. Painted red as they are on this silver demonstrator from TID gives the car its fair share of family resemblance with the red-accented Audi R18 #3 (a.k.a. Red Sonja) that won Le Mans.

So what do you think? Cool upgrades or overcooked? Check out more photos via the link below before you post your opinion.

* More Photos *


----------

